# Colposcopy w/endocervical brushing



## sknapp56 (May 9, 2011)

My providers are doing an endocervical brushing (using the thin prep pap brush) instead of using the curettage. The code 57454 states physician uses the curette for the endocervical curettage. Would it be appropriate to use this code with endocervical brushing? We do get charged by the local hospital for a pap smear when this is done. Any help or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

